# Multiple Outlook Folders



## cspgsl (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a client who found (after returning from holiday) that Outlook 2003 had 3 sets of mail folders not all of which were the same (when she left for a week there was only one set). The machine is not a shared workstation although there are two profiles on it as she is using it while another person is on maternity leave. I cannot imagine that they appeared on their own altough I could be tricked (I suspect someone accessed the machine for another purpose).

Queston is, can I drag the messages in the additional folders to the original set and delete the extras

or

do I have to back up the folders, uninstall/reinstall Outlook and restore the back up correctly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

You can merge folders in Outlook - have a look here, at the bottom of the page.


----------



## cspgsl (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers Iain: 
I'll give it a try when I get back to the client tomorrow and report.


----------



## cspgsl (Aug 9, 2006)

I imported the messages but cannot get rid of the extra folders.

When I move the empty ones to another location in Windows Explorer Outlook says it cannot find them upon opening and still shows them but with a grey background. I still cannot delete them.

I then moved all folders to a backup location in Explorer and uninstalled and reinstalled Outlook hoping it would create a new blank personal folder. When I reopened Outlook it still was looking for all of the folders.


----------

